# 4/28



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Another day, another number.
428 an engine size used by a couple of manufacturer's.
Pontiac, and Ford.

428 cobrajet was a memorable nickname:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Chuck, I always enjoy your Ford models. I haven't too many myself. 
Nice stuff!
Chris


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Monogram '69 Toriono Talledega


----------



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

Some good looking cars, havn't done a car for years, can never find what I want and there are not many shops in my area. When I was doing it I was not that great anyways.


----------



## amweaver47 (May 16, 2010)

Ahh, detroit muscle at it's best. Great models by some people that appear to be Ford guys as I am.


----------



## jimhowie2000 (Aug 19, 2005)

And then there was the 427......a number shared by Ford and Chevrolet, nice models there CJ!


----------

